# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  cara uplod gambar

## indrie

salam kenal.... new-bie neh mau tanya-tanya...

gimana cara up lood foto ato gambar di forum ini??
soal nya saya bisa pake attachment... kan di forum ini gak ada attach foto/gambar..

mohon bantuan nya...


terima kasih

indrie

----------


## victor

::  
ayo temen2
di bantu nich

----------


## Pratama

ikutan sundul    ::

----------


## victor

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7954

 ::  
 ::  
 ::  
 ::  
 ::

----------


## bobo

> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7954


TERIMA KASIH OM VIC ATAS BANTUANNYA

----------


## e-koi

Coba tanya om victor deh  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7954
> 
>  
>  
>  
> 
> 
> ...





> Coba tanya om victor deh


kalo sdh di bilangin suhu ngomongnya apa om?

----------


## Pratama

wah keren om Vic.........   ::

----------


## indrie

> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7954


makasih banyak pak,....
ternya mudah ya.... tapi maaf yang di pasang ikan arwana bukan koi...
hehehe... buat coba aja cara upload gambar....

tankk.. uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....................

----------


## Abied

Wuuiihhh mantap arowananya...
Kaget sih tak kirain forum dah jd forum Arowana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indrie

> Wuuiihhh mantap arowananya...
> Kaget sih tak kirain forum dah jd forum Arowana



maaf pak, cuma buat coba up load aja.... gak ada niat buat rubah forum jadi roum arwana...
lagi mau pelihara koi tapi tunggu bak nya jadi dulu....   ::

----------

